# The Eddy Curry Weight Loss Challenge



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK everyone... way back when, I wasn't quite as fat as I am now. In fact, I used to be in pretty good shape... I used to be able to run a mile in a little over 6 minutes, and I used to be able to play hockey or hoops for hours and hours.

Now I bet I'd keel over and die. Work and school and sitting on a couch and at a desk all day for like the last 7 years has really taken a toll. I weighed myself before I went to Guam last week and came in at an absolutely pathetic 213.5 pounds. 

So, as a fan, I've decided I'm not going to ask any more of Eddy Curry than I'm asking from myself. He was at what, 307 last week? And he's 'sposed to be at 285? Ok, that's 22lbs. In that time, I'm going to try to get to 185. Right now, I'm at 210. So I've got 25 lbs to get there.

And 57 days.

Can Eddy do it?

Can I?

Anyone else want to take the Eddy Curry weight loss challenge?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm in.

I've been planning on going back on a diet for a while.

I'm not sure of my current weight, except that I'm heavier than Mike and lighter than Eddy.

But I'll shoot for 25 pounds.

Even though, unlike Eddy nobody is paying me $5M to do it and losing weight has nothing to do with my ability to do my job.

Even so, I'm in for 25.

Hellooooo Atkins.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

*I don't venture over here too often....*

but I've started dieting for the last few weeks.

My initial weight was 256 lbs.

When I began to weight lift...my weight went up an additional two pounds.

But I need to lose weight (because I have high blood pressure one of the main killers of African Americans, not to mention the fact that I turned 37 yesterday so fitness has taken on more urgency).

This is what I'm doing and I'll pass this on to you.

One of the MAIN secrets of losing weight is cutting back on the late night munchies (I used to do that in abundance).

After 5 or 6 PM I don't eat anything else until tommorrow morning.

I make more of an effort to eat fruits and veggies.

I drink more water.

I drink cranberry juice, grape juice, green tea, apple juice/cider.

Unlike Curry.....losing weight becomes more arduous when we get over 30 so we have to make more sacrifices than we did when we were younger (this applies to the 20 somethings on this board who have low metabolism).

Gettin' back to the "late night munchies".....when I stopped eating after 5 or 6 at night (combined with the weightlifting/cardiovascular activities)....I lost 7 pounds. My goal is to get down to 220 lbs.

Curry may think it's tough to accomplish the goal of losing weight.....but he has to remember that there are a lot of us who arent playing for their contracts who HAVE to work out/diet in order to stay alive. This is what I'm facing with....and (if I stay determined and driven like I am now) I can accomplish my goal.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

*Keep this subject active...*

Put me down for the challenge. I'll do my best to keep everybody posted on how I'm faring with the "Eddy Curry Challenge."


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Count me in. With (flag) football season coming up, losing 10 pounds would be ideal. 57 days. I'll keep y'all updated ya hear? :grinning:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

count me in but not for 22 lbs i am 175.5 as of this post , put me down for 10 the idea of being 150 stretched out over 5'11 isn't very appealling.

this thread should be stickied.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 165 but would like to lose my gut. that's either ten pounds or a high percentage body fat. I'm at the gym 3 days a week, but noticed only a real change when I replace my five cups of cofee with 2 cups of tea. cutting out late night snacks also helps. 

Eddy should at least be able to drop 15 lbs. I'd be happy with that. Coming in around 290 ish, he'll drop the other five pounds before the season. 

He has the benefit, if he choses, to work out five or six days a week. even seven. It's not like he has anything else to do. Whens the next NBA live due out?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Great idea, Mike. I'm in too!

However, I've read that it's not especially healthy to lose more than 2 lbs per week. Letting your body "ease into" the new lower weight will diminish the likelihood of a weight rebound. Not to mention that it's difficult to lose faster than 2 lbs/wk for more than a week or two.

I started a new lifestyle/way-of-eating in mid-March, and I've been losing an average of 2 lbs per week throughout that span. If I can maintain that pace, I figure I'll lose 10-15 more pounds by the start of training camp.

I have to say, I'll be quite impressed if any of us, or even Eddy Curry, can lose 3 lbs/wk for the next 8 weeks. 

Good luck, fellas!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This thread is a stunning example of the dangers of BBB.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, I signed up to run the Chicago Marathon, which is October 10th, around the same time as the start of training camp.

In order to run effectively, however, I have to get down to 190 (I'm 6'2"); presently, I'm at 205 (from an out-shape starting weight of 230); 

15 more pounds to go! Count me in.(actually, I'd like to get down to 170-175, or my weight in 1997 when I last ran the Marathon). 

Actually, I don't really think about "diet" as such--just common sense. I tend to eat a lot of carbs because, if one is working out, one needs fuel and fuel is nothing but complex carbs!!!

I don't buy that gimmicky Atkins/South beach crap. Just use your common sense, work out and eat right!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm in 158 pounds just weighed myself.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Mikedc, cool idea . I don't know much about your exercise regimen but I'll bet that you beat Eddy Curry. Please keep us updated.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Im 6'4" and 170 lbs. If I try to lose any weight I will probably die. I'm gonna go for gaining 25 lbs which means ill have to start eating lard straight from the bucket. I eat fastfood 1-2 times a day and i still dont gain any weight.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Um,

Everyone make sure they talk to their doctor before starting a weight loss program, blah blah blah.

No one die, or you will be banned.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Count me in... i was thinking the same thing lately... i'm about 215 right now and want to make 190... this thread is perfect timing.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm 6'2 145lbs, so perhaps I'll try gaining 25 lbs in the time span instead of losing it.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I need to lose 5-10 lbs. 

Not saying I will...I just need to. I may be the only person in Chicago lazier than Eddy Curry. Sad, huh.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I got the 24 hours of Moab coming up in October so if I don't lose 15 pounds, I am going to be hurting. 

I am in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> I'm 6'2 145lbs, so perhaps I'll try gaining 25 lbs in the time span instead of losing it.


Join the Tyson Chandler Eat Beef Challenge


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I got the 24 hours of Moab coming up in October



    
http://www.cnn.com/2003/US/03/11/sprj.irq.moab/


----------



## chefboyarg (Apr 14, 2004)

i'll sign up but i've been consistently working out/doing cardio/and watching my diet for a few years 

ok if i go with the lower the body fat and/or resting hear rate route?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, currently I'm in a bulking phase in my workouts, so I'm not going to join, but I will say that this is a pretty cool idea. I hope you guys stick with it.

As is, I'm very good about keeping shape anyway. I'm running the Columbus marathon in October, and run about 40-50 miles a week, and lift for five days out of the seven. I'm hoping to gain about an extra 5-10 lbs of muscle before school starts, and then go on a fatloss diet until the race.

Anyways, if you guys are going to do this, I suggest going to the exercise and weightlifting forum and reading some of Pimpsy's articles. The guy knows his stuff. Good luck y'all!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I need to lose 5-10 lbs.


If this is true, you must have gained 5-10 lbs since I met you.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

GB 

I don't fear that as much as I fear doing this countless times


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> If this is true, you must have gained 5-10 lbs since I met you.


No one likes a brown nose Tom


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You Bulls fans are just damn crazy.

Good idea though. If I wasnt lazy I'd throw my hat in too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> No one likes a brown nose Tom


:kissmy:


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

3 months ago i was at 250, I'm now at 205...if I can do that in 3 months, Eddy can do it to. But Im gonna jump in on this challenge too. I'm going for 175.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I need to lose 5-10 lbs.


um...no, you don't.

believe me...no, you _don't_. :no: 


> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> No one likes a brown nose Tom


not even if he's _right?_


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

In the spirit of my anti-Bull stance, I commit to gaining all of the weight that Eddy loses. That's right. I will pack it on pound for pound to the bitter end. If I have to, I grow a 2nd or 3rd chin, extend the dunlap, and maybe even grow some man-boobs. There's no limit to my girth potential.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm kind of debating to play or not 

I kind of think I am a spunk as it is 

Alas!

I'm 6'4 225 with 18% body fat 

I could get to 215 and try and get my BF down to 15% and go for a clean lean look 

OK I'm in 

I might even get more action than what I already do 

Sccccccccccchhhhhhmorgassssssssssssssboard

Like shooting fish in a barrell really


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Forget about Pimpy's technical mumbo jumbo 

Here's the deal to shed unwanted pounds 

Cardio classes with hotties 

Oh yeah !

Step , Body Combat , Body Attack , RPM - its all good 


All that dancin and jiggling around motivates you to get in shape and stay in shape as ( at least where I come from/ work out ) the average ratio of chicks to blokes in cardio classes is like 10 to 1 

So you basically dance your arse around busting all your moves to show the chicks how hip and happening you are and in the process you burn the bejesus out of your fat stores 

Nothing like booty and the lure of it to make you work yourself to the max


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a certain amount of sympathy for Eddy's weight. As a man who loves good food and lives Chicago, weight is easy to gain. Having said that, he is being paid to be in shape over the off season, so he better be come training camp!!!

For my fellow posters who are embarking on a weight loss regimen, I wish you luck. I once tipped the scales around 240 at 6'2. That was a year ago last january. By that summer I was 178. That's about 1/5th of my body gone. Needless to say I was determined (my goal was only to be under 210). I hover now around 185. I eat a balanced diet of meat and veggies, I avoid processed sugars, drink a lot of water, and walk about 3 miles a day between home and school. 

since this is a weight loss challence so I'm in too. Lets see what 175 feels like. Thats about 10 lbs as of right now. Thats doable by October.

Rock On

And to agree with F.Jerzy, hotties are a motivation, so was being cheated on and getting dumped...and seeing the look on her face months later


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

This is a great thread...

I bike from 55th street in Hyde Park to Lakeview (Montrose exit off the path) about four times a week, so if anyone ever wants to join me or meet up for a bike ride somewhere I'm game.

I'm pretty skinny (5'9'', 115) so the EC challenge is out of the question.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

im thinking about givin this a shoot.im 6'3" 240lbs smoke like crazy and love my tea/drpep(altho ive been cutin back on that junk and drinkin almost 1/2gal of ice water a day now)

i used to be 155lbs at the start of high school and could touch the rim.after about 2-3weeks of hard weight lifting in class everyday i jumped to 176lbs and started dunkin,so i would love to get back down to that weight but in 57days 210 might be along shoot for me 

to anyone starting this and very over weight like myself dont start lifting weights or sprinting/running at 1st start off very slow like go out and shoot the ball for 30mins with you jogin for the rebounds,if your heart feels likes its goina beat out of your chest or you feel like your over heating stop,walk it off(never just sit down)and get water.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Well, since I'm 6'4", 185 with -2.8% body fat, I really don't need...wait, some of you have actually seen me. Frig! Damn you, draft party!

I guess I'll join in on this mofo since I've been dieting for the past few weeks anyway. I've already lost 10 pounds, but I'd ideally like to lose another 20. I don't know if I can do that in the next two months, but I know I can come close. Like Eddy, I'm saying I'll try my best. Also like Eddy, I'll end up actually _not_ trying my best. A competition to see who says "Aw, **** it! Let's get Giordano's!" first. Sweet ride.

Basketballboards.net really needs to open their own fitness center now.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I was sucking in at the draft party.

This is funny as hell. We can all totally lie about our progress and no one would know. This would be much easier if Eddy Curry had to work at my desk job and I had all day to train. He really has no excuse for being such a fatty.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I just lost another 16 pounds since my last post.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I am 6'1 and weigh 306lbs. I have switched to diet sodas and started working out more and really watching what I eat better. I was 330lbs in November so I have lost 24lbs and continue to drop weight and even add a little muscle lifting. I don't think I'll be able to lose 22lbs by the start of the Bulls training camp. I'm setting my goals a little more moderately than that. But, hopefully I can at least be down to around 295 or so by then, thats my goal anyway. btw, playing basketball sure is good excercise.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

6'5" 265 pounds

I'm in.

Am going for 240.

When is the due date?

Is surgery allowed?!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Best idea ever.

I'm "in"...though the chances of this plan working are slim (no pun intended). Who knows...maybe the Bulls *are* the perfect motivation after many previous attempts...

6'0", a soft 200 
Goal: 180 

Ideally, the Tyson/Eddy combo will work the weight back on in PURE muscle.

Next stop: Learning the Jamal Crossover. 

Damn, make that the Gordon crossover.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey can someone do some conversion for me, I want to lose about 6/7 kilograms, maybe even 8. Then i'll go to the Tyson Chandler one and buff up..so how many pounds in 6/7 kg


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, nvm mind - found out I need to lose about 13-15 pounds


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Friday I celebrated my first day under 300lbs in a long time, 299. And no, I didn't go to a buffet, I went and played golf, walked, and lifted weights. I'm really psyched now!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go Ace!

I've been going back and forth over the last few days, so I'll be optimistic and note my lowest was 207.5

In any case, I've been running and biking my *** off (hopefully literally) and eating lots less.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

My lowest has been 153 which is 5 pounds under from a mix of dieting and excercise.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm in. I'm about 310 right now and will shoot for 285, same as Eddy. I just started a new pre-prepared diet today where I'll be under 2000 cals a day. I bike and go to the gym pretty regularly. I wonder who has a better chance - me or Eddy?


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm down to 200 (from an original borderline obese weight of 230); 30 more to go!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Way to go Ace!
> 
> I've been going back and forth over the last few days, so I'll be optimistic and note my lowest was 207.5
> ...


Thanks! Good luck on your goals too man, sticking together makes things a lil easier.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, I'm bumping this thread. 

I've been in India this summer, working with a non-profit to liberate bonded labourers. Fortunately for my health and my general well-being, my malaria-prevent medicine (doxycycline) has been acting as a countermeasure for food poisoning (and also clearing my skin; dermatologists prescribe it for acne).

Unfortunately for my weight and my love handles, I haven't had my "food-poisoning" weight loss of 5-7 kg's, achieved by a nasty bug getting into my belly and me vomiting and having the runs for days on end.

But I've been thinking. As BCH and others mentioned, it might be unhealthy for some of us to lose so much weight so quickly. According to my calculations, if Curry sits at 310 and needs to lose 25 by training camp, that's a 9% decrease.

I stand at 6'0" and around 185. I got mad handles (not dribbling ability, but "more of me to love"). *I will step up and take the EC challenge, and lose 16 pounds. Since a 9% decrease would leave me at 169, and that's not too bad.* I won't be ready by training camp, since I wasn't in on this from the beginning, but I'll be ready by the beginning of the season.

I will kiss cheese steaks, fine dining, and 3 wawa sandwiches a day goodbye for a few months and get onto South Beach. 

By the way, weight loss as I know it:

1. Cardio. Run lots. This is a classic hare vs. turtle kind of thing, because it's not really about how far you run or how fast, but how long. It's ALL about length of time steadily running. Be at a speed where you are exerting some energy, but treadmilling is nothing like bench press; you shouldn't feel like you're pumping each step.

2. Weight training. Lift to tone, but not to bulk up. Especially for women, building up the larger muscles in our bodies (legs, back, pecs) will mean that our metabolism is higher and we'll burn calories faster. But that doesn't mean tons of muscular hypertrophy (the process of literally ripping the muscles to be re-built stronger and bigger). Low weight with high repetitions will help here, and help you break out a sweat more. Try bench pressing 20% of your weight 100 times, or curling 5 or 10 lb. weights 100 times. Do dips and pull-ups and enforce negative motion (letting yourself drop slowly and pulling yourself up quickly). If you want to get hardcore about any part of your body, let it be your abs. I swear, it's the hardest part to work. There's just something about curling iron that is a motion where you can "push it" a little more than the simple motion of lifting your legs or sitting upright.

3. Water. Drink lots. It will make you feel full, it will aid digestion, it will allow you to work out harder and longer, it will keep you hydrated. 65% of the time that you feel hungry, you're actually thirsty. Staying hydrated will control your appetite.

4. Decrease caloric intake. Eat less. This mostly means cutting carbs (sugars and starches). If it tastes sweet, and it's not nutrasweet, stop eating it. Use equal in your coffee and develop a liking for diet drinks (diet mountain dew and dr. pepper are by far the best). There's a formula someplace, where it's like 3500 calories out of the diet is equal to one pound of fat. 7000 calories a week will mean that you are burning 2 pounds of fat more than you were before. That's 1000 calories a day, which is a lot.

Run lots. Lift some. Drink lots. Eat less.

I'll see you all in October, hopefully a little lighter.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I started this when you all did, because I was at my highest weight of my life.

Was 5'10" 198... Now at 187.5.

My goal weight was < 180, so I'm over halfway there, although are probably the toughest to lose.

Basically, I've just been cut what I used to eat in 2. 6" subs instead of foot longs, half a chicken breast instead of a whole, one burger instead of two, etc, etc. Eliminating snacks completely (except I cheated once and split a cookie with my wife. Bad me!)

I do need to exercise more, but I have been playing basketball just about every weekend (at least 2-3 hours). I'm helping one of my buddies move this Saturday, so that will be a nice day of weights and cardio 

Side Note: grats on getting under 300, ace... May you never see it again!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I started this when you all did, because I was at my highest weight of my life.
> 
> Was 5'10" 196... Now at 187.5.
> ...


Ughh...thanks but I actually fluctuated back up to 302, I am trying to get back down...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Well, I'm bumping this thread.
> 
> I've been in India this summer, working with a non-profit to liberate bonded labourers. Fortunately for my health and my general well-being, my malaria-prevent medicine (doxycycline) has been acting as a countermeasure for food poisoning (and also clearing my skin; dermatologists prescribe it for acne).
> ...


How many diet pop would you recommend drinking in one day? I know it still has calories in it, so limiting it to a set amount would be a good idea. I'm assuming to only use them as a treat outside of drinking water.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> How many diet pop would you recommend drinking in one day? I know it still has calories in it, so limiting it to a set amount would be a good idea. I'm assuming to only use them as a treat outside of drinking water.


Actually diet pop DOESN'T have calories.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> How many diet pop would you recommend drinking in one day? I know it still has calories in it, so limiting it to a set amount would be a good idea. I'm assuming to only use them as a treat outside of drinking water.


Nutrition Information for Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi



> Two of the most popular diet drinks or diet sodas, are Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi. If you want to lose weight, the good news is that both of these diet beverages contain zero calories. The bad news - both for weight control and diet health, is that neither contains any real diet nutrition. Furthermore, the health risks of the artificial sweeteners and caffeine in Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi remain a subject of controversy for health critics.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually diet pop DOESN'T have calories.


I just went to grab a can of Diet Vernors and noticed that. Was going to edit my post before you replied. 

I feel kind of dumb, but oh well.

The only thing it seems to have at a high amount of sodium, which I guess can't be *too* bad.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Nutrition Information for Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi


I prefer Diet Pepsi myself.

Diet Coke may the worst tasting pop I've ever had in my life, but I guess it's still drinkable.

The fact that neither have any real diet nutrition pretty much answers my question.

Thanks, Tommy.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The best are diet Mt. Dew & Diet Dr. Pepper like that one dude said in his post. You can barely tell the difference. Also, diet cherry 7-up is real tasty too.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> The best are diet Mt. Dew & Diet Dr. Pepper like that one dude said in his post. You can barely tell the difference. Also, diet cherry 7-up is real tasty too.


Yeah, I know. I think Diet Cherry Coke would also be pretty good.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

This thread is neat. Good luck to all of you.

I'd like to throw in my 2 cents -- once you get down to a comfortable weight and in decent shape, you might want to pick up a casual sport. Something you can be motivated to keep doing even after you're at a comfortable weight and condition, in order to prevent putting on weight again. Something you have fun doing.

If you have a community college with a gym or a rec center nearby, something like beginning basketball courses if they offer them (usually half court and pretty much at your own pace) or beginning badminton are decent ways to get yourself in better shape and have fun doing it. Badminton is good two if you have an injury; I know alot of athletes that picked up the sport because they had a leg injury of some sort or a problem with their off-hand. 

I'd suggest tennis as well although it takes a bit of a commitment.

If you're like me, and get bored jogging or cycling and perhaps don't eat as well as you should, having a couple casual sports that you enjoy playing a few hours a week makes it pretty easy to be in good shape.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

I don't have a lot of time to post right now, but I can give one big pointer to those on the challenge:

the most important thing to do with your weight loss program is to monitor your caloric intake. You need to figure out what your base minimum is, find out how many calories you are expending daily, and then tweak and adjust your diet to those #'s and also occasionally to shock your metabolism back into activity when it stabilizes around a calorie min. level

Atkins does not mean eat everything not carbs! And servings per container are huge to keep an eye on

good luck!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

What's all this preoccupation with *weight* ? If Paxson actually knew anything about fitness, he would have gone for bodyfat % instead.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

For anyone who's interested, here are a couple of good articles on fat loss dieting. 

click here 

weight loss tips 

Hope these help.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Was 5'10" 196... Now at 187.5.
> 
> My goal weight was < 180, so I'm over halfway there, although are probably the toughest to lose.


Weighed in this morning at 185.5. This actually isn't too difficult now (for me, anyways). The first few weeks were rough, as I had to really adjust to eating less.

Had I not had that second burger on Thursday or that second brat on Friday, I'd be rolling along even better.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok, somebody help me stay motivated! Ugh!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Ok, somebody help me stay motivated! Ugh!!!


I'm down another 0.5 to 185.0 since Monday. 5.5lbs more to go.

As far as motivation goes, I've been giving myself small treats. If I walk for an hour or run for half an hour, I'll allow myself a snack (been eating pretzles or breyers lite vanilla (3g fat per serving)).

Results are the best motivator, but if you're not seeing them, you have to make them happen. Do everything extra, no matter how much you don't want to. Set yourself goals. If you constantly look at the big picture, it seems so far away and is easy to fall back into old happens.

I've reduced my caloric intake in half, haven't been drinking beer (vodka gimlets when I want a drink), and am excersicing about 33% more than I used to. Totally cut out snacking, unless I'm using it as a reward as mentioned above.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm down another 0.5 to 185.0 since Monday. 5.5lbs more to go.
> ...


Congrats! Keep up the good work and your post really DID motivate me. Look out plateau, here I come!


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

count in your friendly "guy-from-the-other-board" as well.

I need to drop at least 25 lbs.... maybe more... i bought one of those books that lists all the calories (about $7)... it lists all kinds of food and just about every fast food resturant... if you eat out a lot it helps.

So far i've kept it under 1500, so i'll keep you all updated and check in on everyone as well.


----------



## Cool Brees (Aug 22, 2004)

Want to lose weight?

*Body for Life* by Bill Phillips

Buy that, follow it to the letter of the law for 12 weeks (yes even Myoplex) and if you've got enough fat on your body you can lose from 40-60 lbs. in that time. I used it every summer to go back to school the next fall in top shape after of course fattening up from a year at the bars during the school year.

Get that book and read it.....if you follow it you'll be glad you did. I'm actually in my 4th week now 

I gained about 100 pounds in the 5-6 months after my dad died in 2001....I have struggled to shed them since. I was always in good shape in college, and my whole life, but went from 195 to 294 on Aug. 1st.

Been on body for life a month and weighed in at 260 this morning. It's such a remarkable program that if I follow it I can be 235 or even 230 by October 1st


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know how much weight I've lost but I've been training for the 24 hours of Moab and have gone down 3 inches in my waste. 

I've been riding a minimum of 2 hours a day, 6 times a week. I've also been hitting the weights, using high reps to try to get lean. 

I figure, I've lost about 8 pounds, probably have another 10 pounds to go before feeling ready for the race, but I will be ready. 

One of the keys to my training is eating a good breakfest, it really supercharges my metabolism , that and protein shakes for 2 snacks and lots of water.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

More tips for people, keep up the good work!


Avoid eating carb rich and protein rich meals together. Try and focus on complex carbs + EFA's or Protein + EFA's

Try and get your EFA's from olive oil, almonds, salmon, most oil supplements (flax seed, cod liver, etc.)

When you drink shakes, watch the calories and carbs(sugars) in the servings. A very good lean shake is the Isopure Zero Carb Powder by Nature's Best. Tastes amazing and has little calories and no carbs, plus two scoops is 50g protein.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'm sorry; i couldn't help myself -- had to post this. mmm ribs....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mapelgleaf</b>!
> count in your friendly "guy-from-the-other-board" as well.
> 
> I need to drop at least 25 lbs.... maybe more... i bought one of those books that lists all the calories (about $7)... it lists all kinds of food and just about every fast food resturant... if you eat out a lot it helps.
> ...


I've been tracking stuff on Fitday and it lists a lot of that stuff as well. For most fast food places you can get stuff off the net.

It's amazing how easy it is (well, ok, not easy, but do-able) if you just try to cut out a few things. For me, I usually end up with some kind of fast food every other day or so, but you can still make it work if you just minimize the craziness. Get small fries instead of large fries, a diet coke instead of regular, no cheese on the quarter pounder and you probably save yourself 300 calories at least.

I spent the last week at school studying for prelims so I went a couple days without much biking/running, but by eating less I've still lost a bit of weight.

Not sure I'm going to make my goal... I checked today and it's been 3 weeks since I was 213.5, and I was 204 this morning. That's about 3 pounds a week. Well, I'll be close if I don't make it, and I feel a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Cool Brees (Aug 22, 2004)

Id read Phillips before taking advice on separating carbs and proteins....

Six meals of one serving of GOOD carbs (i.e. wheat bread, fruits, etc.) and one serving of protein, both about the size of your fist, plus one daily serving of veggies and a ton of water six days a week followed by one day of eating whatever you want and if you're doing short intense workouts you'll shed fat and gain muscle


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cool Brees</b>!
> Id read Phillips before taking advice on separating carbs and proteins....
> 
> Six meals of one serving of GOOD carbs (i.e. wheat bread, fruits, etc.) and one serving of protein, both about the size of your fist, plus one daily serving of veggies and a ton of water six days a week followed by one day of eating whatever you want and if you're doing short intense workouts you'll shed fat and gain muscle


oh really? Bill Phillips knows some, and I say some....You want to know what Bill Phillips knows better than most people: marketing. The guy is a marketing genius, I mean look in your post you even mention Myoplex by name. I'm not going to even get into why separating out carb rich meals and protein rich meals is a good idea, but do the research for yourself before wholeheartedly buying into Body For Life just because it was written by a marketing wizard.

Some notes on your post:

one daily serving of veggies isn't enough
Meals should be targeted much more towards higher consumption of protein
Fruits are not good carbs, but can be used sparingly
Wheat is not a good carb unless it is whole wheat, avoid pounded wheat flour which is basically the same nutritional value as white


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

smoke weed, lose weight.

Do not give in to the munchies.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> smoke weed, lose weight.
> 
> Do not give in to the munchies.


Now THAT is hard! lol.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL.

Down to 182.0 as of this morning. (posting this to keep motivated).


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I weighed in at 304 this morning....I am desperate to get back to under 300! :sigh:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I weighed in at 304 this morning....I am desperate to get back to under 300! :sigh:


"You can do it!"

(Voiceover from Waterboy)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doh!

Eddy kicked all of our asses... now he's just got to maintain for a month.

I went on a "nice" 6.8 mile hike through Shenendoah National Park today as my exercise. The first 2 and a half miles or so were pretty nice, but the next two miles or so were pretty much straight up and down a freaking gorge and it totally kicked my ***.

On the brighter side, we got some decent pics










and










The pics really don't do it justice... the drop in the last one is a few hundred feet... it's cool.

Anyway, It was fun and I'm relatively sure I burned some major calories too.

If Eddy already got to his target, we can do it too


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I don't think I'm going to make it, but I'm still trying. I'm at 197.5, so I've lost a good 16 pounds, but I've got 12.5 to go to get to 185  That's probably too much to do in 2 and a half weeks, but maybe I'll be close.

Worse, my stationary bike yesterday.  

Even worse, it's freaking $120 bucks for the freaking part to fix it... can someone explain to me how a little piece of plastic, and ball bearing attached to a freaking metal bracket can be $120 ?? WTF.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

302.5 as of yesterday and still trying, missed a workout yesterday that is bound to hurt :sigh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Well, I don't think I'm going to make it, but I'm still trying. I'm at 197.5, so I've lost a good 16 pounds, but I've but 12.5 to go to get to 185  That's probably too much to do in 2 and a half weeks, but maybe I'll be close.
> 
> Worse, my stationary bike yesterday.
> ...


Congrats MikeDC :grinning: Keep it up.

Maybe you can turn that $120 around a buy a recumbant bike? I've been looking at those and possibly an eliptical machine.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I started this when you all did, because I was at my highest weight of my life.
> 
> Was 5'10" 198... Now at 187.5.
> ...


Weighed in this morning at 178.5!

20lbs in 6-weeks basically trying to stay around 1500 calories and eliminate fat wherever possible. New goal is 175 (although I'd love to be under 170 again--haven't been there since high school in '96).

The best thing about this diet is that I actually feel hungry. Before, I would just eat because it was time to eat. Now I look forward to, and enjoy meals much more.

Side note: made a fat-free cheesecake that had 160calories per piece and it was the best thing I've tasted since being on my diet. It's in the 2002 Better Homes and Garden cookbook under the cheesecake recipe (but lists how to make it fat-free at the end of the recipe if you wish).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I also wanted to add a big thank you for everyone on here.

Posting on this thread has been my largest motivator.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats MikeDC :grinning: Keep it up.
> ...


Thanks, this has been a great motivator for me too :yes:

Actually it is a recumbant bike. And it's been great except for the little plastic idle wheel that hold the tension in the belt exploding into about 20 pieces. 

If you're looking for something not to buy, it'd be a ProForm Cross Trainer 970.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

175.5 as of this morning (22.5 lbs lost in ~8 weeks)

170, here I come!

I can't wait to go back to Mongolian BBQ (that's my reward when I get under 170), as it's one of my favorite places to eat out around town (Naperville)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well Im on holidays now so i'm gonna go alot more seriously. Im 50 kilos (110 pounds) and wanna get down to 46


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Rhyder, you're kicking some serious ***

I got my parts and put my bike back together last night and that's helped get me back on track- this week was tough because we had a party saturday night and then I went out to the bar Monday night. Alcohol just kills you weight wise.

I'm at 196.5 - not much progress :|


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks.

Sticking to a 1500-cal diet for 2 months is rough. I feel hungry all the time now. Guess that's the metabolism kicking in, even though I'm eating less, which doesn't make a lot of sense.

As per drinking, I've switched from beer to vodka gimlets. Clear alcohol has the least empty calories. Still been going out on the weekends and pounding back a few, only it's not beer this time.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I have been on a very-low calorie diet since march (after starting off with Atkins since the begining of the year). 

Rhyder: if you are looking for low-calorie but filling foods, you can never go wrong w/ Chicken. Chicken, Turkey, and Fish are great low-cal foods that are VERY filling. 

Another tip for all you dieters. If you are drinking Diet Soda, watch out for Aspartine (flavor in most diet sodas). It has been known to cut down on weight loss. 

A good diet soda i have found with Splenda is Diet Rite. The taste of the cola takes time to get use to it. However, they have a lot of flavors like Orange, Kiwi Strawberry, Rasberry, White Grape (dont care for that flavor much).

Hope my advice helps someone. Damn, i cant wait until i reach my goal weight of 187..im @ 210-215ish (hate weighing myself because i do stupid things iike fasting for multiple days when im not losing at the rate i like).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Hope my advice helps someone. Damn, i cant wait until i reach my goal weight of 187..im @ 210-215ish (hate weighing myself because i do stupid things iike fasting for multiple days when im not losing at the rate i like).


I thought it was bad when I would skip a lunch here and there when I wasn't losing fast enough. Multiple days? I couldn't do it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

_Curry enjoyed a beautiful Chicago afternoon at Lincoln Park Zoo after giving birth to his son a month ago, promptly dropping his weight from 320 to 285 lbs. _


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great picture. Eddy is skinny, add a cute kid, and the lion in the background is saying 'wassup'.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

i cant wait to see Curry photos during the first week of Practice. Hopefully he will be at a good weight and in decent condition. 

If Eddy is on his game from Day 1, this Bulls team, no matter what their deficiencies are can compete for a win every game they play in.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Stangely enough I'm heading more towards the Tyson Chandler weight gain challenge on accident. Oops.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Stangely enough I'm heading more towards the Tyson Chandler weight gain challenge on accident. Oops.


your fine regadless lizzy


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, only two days left.

The good news is that Eddy Curry must have been working out like a madman.

The bad news is I didn't quite make it to 185. I'm not quite sure what I'm going to be at... I'm on the road this week so I won't have access to a scale until next Sunday.

The other good news is that I did loose an assload of weight (literally- I've got a couple pairs of shorts that I can't wear anymore). Friday I weighed in at 193, which means I shed 20.5 lbs in just under two months. I'm not at all upset about that.

Congrats and thanks to everyone who's been working on this- it's great help to hear that other people are doing it to.

And to the guy who just insisted I have that hot dog last night, screw you


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've lost over 20 pounds since the end of July, which I'm obviously happy about (except I think I still need to lose plenty more). Unfortunately, Eddy has still beaten me. C'est la vie. I just hope this victory helps him build confidence.

Now, where do I sign up for the "Eddy Curry Rebound Challenge"? That's one I'd feel more confident competing against him in.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Final weigh-in as of this morning (day training camp starts)

173.0 down from 198.0

Feeling great and thanks again for everyone's support.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I put on 6 pounds. Hey, someone's got to make up the average, right? :whoknows:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm at 301.5 as of this morning so I have lost a whopping 4.5lbs since this things started but I am sort of on a plateu right now too. I am still hoping to be at 295 when the season starts.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I'm at 301.5 as of this morning so I have lost a whopping 4.5lbs since this things started but I am sort of on a plateu right now too. I am still hoping to be at 295 when the season starts.




WE TOLD YOU 285!!!!!!

:upset: 

That's it, you're off the team.......


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, hey now! If I was getting 4million dollars a year I'd report in at 185! lol


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

166 shooting for 150, but hey im in high school still. i've however lost all my speed/agility for sports and all of my muscle i worked hard for last football season.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I cut out late night snacks alone and dropped 10 pounds in 2 weeks.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Aww yes guys i have done the test.... I am 6'0 and was at around 210... now i am at 190-180 somewhere between there. I have been drinking a lot of water and went to the gym for the whole time. I think i didnt loose as much as I thought because I put some muscle on.... I did do some cardio to and wanted more endurance. I am now happy and I am still looking to get down to 170 as i am 16 years of age... It will take about 5 months but I am going to do it... Working out isn't hard as I walk to the gym with a couple of friends after school..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought I'd update a bit... no reason not to keep fighting the good fight.

I measured in today at 183, so I've lost a good 30.5 lbs.

I'm at 22% body fat, down from well over 30%

I've augmented the running and biking with working out with barbels, nothing crazy or anything, just to tone, maintain, and build a bit of strength in the main muscle groups. After 3 months, it's become a good habit, and I've been able to relax my diet just a little bit (part of it's necessary, I spent half of october traveling and that makes it a lot harder). I'm still going- my next target will be 175, and then finally to get into a maintenance range of 165-170. And then to start training for the Marine Corps Marathon next year 

Anyway, I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, because some of you guys have been an inspiration and although it's been hard, I think it's possible to pay attention, make this stuff a habit (even an enjoyable one) and put yourself in good to very good shape. So thank you everyone


----------

